# Fort McMurray



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Please can anyone tell me a bit about working in Fort McMurray. My husband is needing a job offer as a carpenter. He has over 20yrs experience and has his City and Guilds. We are so close to going but need a job offer. Is it best to contact Fort McMurray themselves or are there carpentry sections that he can contact. We now have a Canadian resume which we can send also. I will be based in Calgary while he is working in Fort McMurray as we have children x


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Use the search function of this message board, and search for 'Fort McMurray'. You will find a lot of information in those threads.


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

Emma

Try using indeed.com That;s as good as any place to start


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


emma329 said:


> Please can anyone tell me a bit about working in Fort McMurray. My husband is needing a job offer as a carpenter. He has over 20yrs experience and has his City and Guilds. We are so close to going but need a job offer. Is it best to contact Fort McMurray themselves or are there carpentry sections that he can contact. We now have a Canadian resume which we can send also. I will be based in Calgary while he is working in Fort McMurray as we have children x


With the current devastation in Calgary - due to the flood- his trade is and will be heavily sought after. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

